# Lancia Stratos



## Richlancia (May 17, 2019)

Hi All,

I’m building a Lancia Stratos replica and have all the drawings and 3D models of the chassis etc. I want to use a Tesla model S small rear motor. I don’t have one at the moment but want to design the mounts and check for clashes etc in a 3D model. Does anyone have any drawings or models of the Tesla motor?

Many thanks 

Rich


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Excellent choice of car - very good looking

If you put your location on the CP it will help 

One of my pals in the UK bought a "Transformer" Stratos Replica kit - he never finished it - I wonder if there are any more of those kits left lying in peoples sheds?

It was an excellent kit and the manufacturers started off by making parts for genuine cars


----------



## pickmeup (May 8, 2018)

the stratos is one of my top 5 cars to own!!


You can find the tesla models on grabcad, heres the links.


https://grabcad.com/library/tesla-front-small-drive-unit-3d-scan-1


https://grabcad.com/library/tesla-rear-drive-unit-1


Where are you located?


----------



## Richlancia (May 17, 2019)

I’m located in Bristol UK


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

If you are in Bristol, why dont you give Zero-EV a call they should have all the parts in stock and you can come by to view things or discuss the project if you want. (yes I work with/for them)

https://zero-ev.co.uk/

Any idea on what batteries you are looking for? Any specs for the car besides using a small drive unit?


----------



## pickmeup (May 8, 2018)

Richlancia said:


> I’m located in Bristol UK


Holy crap that's where I live. Send me a pm as it would be great to share ideas. And see the stratos. I use Catia v5 mainly but trying to get back into solidworks.

But as above get in touch with Chris if you haven't already done so.


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

Best Rally Car Ever Made!!! Sweet Idea!


----------



## kwando (Aug 18, 2020)

Hey @pickmeup is this project still going ahead?
I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on a Hawk Stratos kit and have this very idea in mind. Would love to share notes.


----------



## pickmeup (May 8, 2018)

Hey kwando it's not me doing the stratos unfortunately. 
Would love to do one.


----------



## goldtop (Apr 9, 2021)

Did this project ever happen?

I'd think that the framework chassis of the replica would make it relatively easy to mount motor and batteries in the engine compartment. Easy access from 3 sides and the top seems a rarity in EV builds:










There's also a rear 'boot' for lighter weight EV parts (charger, etc). The compartment is part of the read clam, so would be good for access without having to open the whole rear clam.

There may be some space for more batteries in the frunk to get a bit of weight over the front wheels, too. This one has had the fuel tank moved to the frunk, for weight distribution when racing:










I guess you'd turn off the regenerative braking, because it's an almost square track:wheelbase car and would swap ends before you noticed.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

goldtop said:


> I guess you'd turn off the regenerative braking, because it's an almost square track:wheelbase car and would swap ends before you noticed.


I think it's the opposite: it's a rear-heavy car, so it can use rear-only regenerative braking. Being on the edge of swapping ends is, of course, the mid-engine performance car experience.


----------



## goldtop (Apr 9, 2021)

Of course, that makes sense. 

Might actually make the typical small mid-engined car easier to brake. The X1/9 I had waaaay back locked its front brakes on slightly damp roads very quickly.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

goldtop said:


> The X1/9 I had waaaay back locked its front brakes on slightly damp roads very quickly.


I remember the X1/9's big brother the Lancia Montecarlo

The demon "mod" for its brakes was to plumb the front direct from the master cylinder and use the servo only on the rear circuit 

Even large companies like Fiat are NOT guaranteed to have done the necessary work to get the brake balance correct


----------



## goldtop (Apr 9, 2021)

I always fancied the Monetcarlo. I went through all of the affordable mid-engined cars. Only the Toyota MR2 Mk1 seemed properly engineered.

That Stratos above was built for racing and has a brake bias control in the cabin. I'm not brave enough to fiddle with it! 

I'll get it out of storage and get it undressed (front and rear clams) and do some measuring to see if an EV conversion is a goer. I need to think through my project goals first though...


----------

